# Went alone to HS Reuinion



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

At first I was nervous, but there was quite a few that went by themselves, so we sat at our "Singles" table. Had a great time. Glad I decided to go. 

In a way it's hard to attend functions by myself, but in a way is empowering, knowing that I am ok... alone.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Good for you!!! and glad to hear that it went well.

Have you check out the Find Meetup groups near you - Meetup site? Don't know if you are interested in finding more things to do. But it's a good site for that.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Good for you!!! and glad to hear that it went well.
> 
> Have you check out the Find Meetup groups near you - Meetup site? Don't know if you are interested in finding more things to do. But it's a good site for that.


No, had not thought about it. Might have to check into it. Just to get out sometimes. Thanks.


----------

